# Nun and a drunk



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A nun was driving along when a drunk staggered off the pavement into her path causing her to screech to a halt. She gets out and remonstrates with the man giving him a piece of her mind and a few home truths for nearly getting run over. The confused drunk lands a punch and knocks her out cold - then stands over her and says,"Not so tough now are you batman?"

Blame Barry Cryer :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It did raise a smile


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

: :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

